# Cheap insulation for firebox



## PassTheFlux (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello all,

I have a Dyna-glo wide body, and it goes through a basket of coal (even with the minion method) in approximately 2-3 hours.  I have a feeling that if I can insulate the firebox I will be able to get another hour or so out of those charcoals.  I have already put high heat res glue around the whole smoker and insulation on the doors.  What would job suggest I use as a cheap insulation on the outside of the firebox?

Thanks!

Pass


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 6, 2019)

Welding blanket, ceramic fiber insulation, rockwool.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jun 6, 2019)

You could also line the fire box with fire brick.  Anything to give yourself more thermal mass will help your cooker retain heat.


----------



## PassTheFlux (Jun 7, 2019)

I am going to try some welding blanket as it seems I can prob cover the whole thing for less than 50$  will let you know how it goes!


----------



## sseaney (Jul 12, 2019)

I've used a welding blanket on my last two vertical smokers.  They work great but are a little 'ugly'. 

What is a good alternative for insulating the walls of the smoker?   I already seal the gaps, add fire brick, etc.   

Is there a good source for something like ceramic insulation with a backing material ?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## PassTheFlux (Jul 14, 2019)

I am sorry it has taken me so long to reply.  Been busy and got caught up in life.  There are my base bars that where modified to my specifications by a eBay welder.  He did a great jobs son was fast shipping.  Also is my finished welders blanket job.  Not the greatest look but I am really hoping it helps.


----------



## sseaney (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello,

Would you mind sharing the cost of the bars and the contact information for the welder?  It hadn't dawned on me to have them custom built. 

Steve


----------



## PassTheFlux (Jul 15, 2019)

So I got the snake bars from a welder on eBay named “top notch welds.”  I bought the pair and then messaged him with the specific size and width.  With the dynamic-glow firebox being a bit small I wanted the width smaller and there to be more room to snake around. Honestly I can not recommend him enough.  There is the link to his bars.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Minion-Sna...708131?hash=item4203823ba3:g:QDsAAOSw8PJcCvrq


----------

